# Gray Tank Dumping



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Since many of the longer OBs come with two gray tanks, has anyone ever used a y connector to connect both sewer drains to the septic? We'll be setting up camp for an extended period, and I was curious to know if anyone has done this and how it worked...
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Since many of the longer OBs come with two gray tanks, has anyone ever used a y connector *to connect both sewer drains* to the septic? We'll be setting up camp for an extended period, and I was curious to know if anyone has done this and how it worked...
> Bob


Which tanks are you referring to when you say both sewer tanks? The 2 gray tanks AND the Black or simply the 2 gray tanks.

How far apart are the two gray tanks value/pipe from each other?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Both of my grey tanks already tee into the main drain. I had not seen any that had separate connections for dumping. How far apart are they?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

In the 26RKS, the kitchen gray tank valve is near the rear of the camper, while the other valve for the bathroom tanks are closer to the front of the TT. They have to be 12-15 feet apart....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My pull valves are 10 feet apart but the lines still merge to one dump location


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Since many of the longer OBs come with two gray tanks, has anyone ever used a y connector *to connect both sewer drains* to the septic? We'll be setting up camp for an extended period, and I was curious to know if anyone has done this and how it worked...
> Bob


Which tanks are you referring to when you say both sewer tanks? The 2 gray tanks AND the Black or simply the 2 gray tanks.

How far apart are the two gray tanks value/pipe from each other?
[/quote]

They are two gray tanks...the black tank is a third...

One gray empties at the same point as the black. The other gray is separate, about 12-15 feet away...
I also have a separate sensor to let me know when its full...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> In the 26RKS, the kitchen gray tank valve is near the rear of the camper, while the other valve for the bathroom tanks are closer to the front of the TT. They have to be 12-15 feet apart....


While the valves are a distance apart, the drains ought to come together at a single outlet along with the black tank.

When I was set up for an extended time with a sewer connection, I left both grey tank valves open, but left the black tank closed and drained and flushed it as necessary. Don't leave the black tank valve open or solids will collect in the tank and eventually clog up the works. Also try to limit the amount of TP going into the tank.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Since many of the longer OBs come with two gray tanks, has anyone ever used a y connector *to connect both sewer drains* to the septic? We'll be setting up camp for an extended period, and I was curious to know if anyone has done this and how it worked...
> Bob


Which tanks are you referring to when you say both sewer tanks? The 2 gray tanks AND the Black or simply the 2 gray tanks.

How far apart are the two gray tanks value/pipe from each other?
[/quote]

They are two gray tanks...the black tank is a third...

One gray empties at the same point as the black. The other gray is separate, about 12-15 feet away...
I also have a separate sensor to let me know when its full...
[/quote]

OK...so you have 2 drain pipes you have to connect to empty 3 tanks (black/gray in front...and another pipe for gray in rear)

I'd buy a separate sewer hose and then simply swap the connection as needed. No reason to leave the gray tank open all the time..simply let it get full...then empty.


----------



## roughing.it (Jun 18, 2007)

We too own a 26 rks that is being used for an extended period of time right now. My brother, at the present, is filling a 15 gallon tote with the Kitchen water as needed and dumping it down the sewer drain. This is a brief description of the parts I'd use to attach a hose from the Kitchen to the sewer.
Fitst, a termination cap with hose adapter,

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...-connector/6383

Next, a length of hose to cover the distance between the Kitchen and sewer. I'd probably use a 25' hose just to make sure it will fit at other CG's.
Followed by a female hose fitting and an on/off valve
Finally hooked to the following sewer connection

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/...er-adapter/5684

I figure I'd have to install an on/off valve at the adapter to hinder any possibility of black water forcing itself back up a hose line. You would also need to cut the male end of the hose off and add another female, the termination cap and the sewer connector both have male threads, so a hose with females couplers on each end is needed.

Hope this helps, 
Brian


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good option, as did simply getting a second sewer hose.
One of my concerns about this is the possibility of "solid food particles" clogging the hose, although it would be easy enough to hook it up to faucet with some pressure and blow it clean...


----------



## austinpowers (Jul 9, 2006)

I am set up on a permanent basis. I have the 26rls with 2 grays and a black tank. My bathroom gray and the black tank have seperate gate valves but exit out at one outlet. The kitchen gray has it's own outlet. The outlets are about 5 feet apart and come out in front of the wheels. My septic at the park is even with the back bumper so that takes a lot of flex that needs to be replaced almost each year because the elements are not kind to the plastic. I went to home depot and bought 3 inch sewer pipe, an elbow a tee and some of the rubber connectors with the hose clamps designed to connect sewer pipes together. I took a connector that you would use to connect the flex pipe and instead used one of the rubber connectors to connect to a short piece of the 3 inch sewer pipe, then elbow toward the back of the trailer, then sewer pipe and tee to pick up the second outlet with the same transition from trailer to sewer pipe. Then another section of sewer to the back of the trailer. At this point I only use a short piece of flex to connect to the RV park sewer system.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, I've never seen an RV with two separate discharges, sorry for the misimformation earlier. I guess Outback has moved Gilligan to the design department.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Wow, I've never seen an RV with two separate discharges, sorry for the misimformation earlier. I guess Outback has moved Gilligan to the design department.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


what a hassle at the dump station....you'd have to jump in and move the trailer up 10-15 feet. Imagine the looks you'll get from the guy behind you thinking he is good to go.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Any chance you could post a photo? I'd love to see this setup


----------



## roughing.it (Jun 18, 2007)

I talked with my brother earlier this afternoon and he said that he just bought a hose long enough to reach the sewer connection and he just holds the hose in the opening.

Hope this helps, 
Brian


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Our Challenger has a rear 1/2 bath, so we have an extra dishcarge at the rear, but it is a blak tank. I tried a hose at each discharge connected to a Y connector, then a 3rd hose to the sewer dump. It is really not worth the trouble. Now, I just use 2 lengths of sewer hose to make sure I can reach both discharges. I move the hose to dump the rear tank as it gets full.

At pull through dump stations, I position the rig to split the difference between the two discharges.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know any Outbacks came with 2 gray tanks. How big are they, we only have only a 40 gallon grey tank on ours.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Txcamper said:


> Wow, I didn't know any Outbacks came with 2 gray tanks. How big are they, we only have only a 40 gallon grey tank on ours.


We have 2 grey tanks in our 28krs, one for the kitchen and one for the shower, but each one only holds 20 gallons for a total of 40 gallons...same grey water capacity that yours has.

I wish we only had one 40 gallon tank, cause the shower tank fills super fast, whereas the kitchen tank never gets anywhere near full


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Wow, I didn't know any Outbacks came with 2 gray tanks. How big are they, we only have only a 40 gallon grey tank on ours.


We have 2 grey tanks in our 28krs, one for the kitchen and one for the shower, but each one only holds 20 gallons for a total of 40 gallons...same grey water capacity that yours has.

I wish we only had one 40 gallon tank, cause the shower tank fills super fast, whereas the kitchen tank never gets anywhere near full










[/quote]

Just take a shower over the kitchen sink.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just take a shower over the kitchen sink.










why didn't I think of that??


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Txcamper said:


> Wow, I didn't know any Outbacks came with 2 gray tanks. How big are they, we only have only a 40 gallon grey tank on ours.


We have two 40 gal grey water tanks, and a 40 gal black....
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Wow, I didn't know any Outbacks came with 2 gray tanks. How big are they, we only have only a 40 gallon grey tank on ours.


We have two 40 gal grey water tanks, and a 40 gal black....
Bob

[/quote]

Wow...that is a *LOT* of water. If you were unable to empty them prior to leaving you could have close to 640lbs of water weight. Are they in separate end of the trailer (of offset the load)?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow, I didn't know any Outbacks came with 2 gray tanks. How big are they, we only have only a 40 gallon grey tank on ours.


We have two 40 gal grey water tanks, and a 40 gal black....
Bob

[/quote]

Wow...that is a *LOT* of water. If you were unable to empty them prior to leaving you could have close to 640lbs of water weight. Are they in separate end of the trailer (of offset the load)?
[/quote]

The kitchen gray is at the rear, and the black and other gray are just forward of the axles....


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Any chance you could post a photo? I'd love to see this setup












Here is a picture of mine. I have a 40 gal grey for the bath and a 40 gal black that share a connection (left of the axles). The rear 40 gal grey (just under the electrical cord) is for the kitchen and has its own connection. To me its worth the little hassle for the extra capacity. We cook a lot so we tend to use a bit of water in the kitchen during clean up. At the dump station I empty the front tanks and just have DW pull up, then I drain the rear tank.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> We have two 40 gal grey water tanks, and a 40 gal black....


I don't think so. I have the exact same OB, and the TOTAL grey water capacity is 40 gallons. I have the brochure as a PDF if you're interested.

Below is taken directly from that brochure.

OUTBACK TANK CAPACITIES
LP Capacity: 60 Lbs.
Water Tanks:
Fresh .......................50 Gal.
Grey ........................40 Gal.
Waste ......................40 Gal.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

raynardo said:


> We have two 40 gal grey water tanks, and a 40 gal black....


I don't think so. I have the exact same OB, and the TOTAL grey water capacity is 40 gallons. I have the brochure as a PDF if you're interested.

Below is taken directly from that brochure.

OUTBACK TANK CAPACITIES
LP Capacity: 60 Lbs.
Water Tanks:
Fresh .......................50 Gal.
Grey ........................40 Gal.
Waste ......................40 Gal.
[/quote]

The Keystone web site shows 80 grey Outback Specs


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow, I've never seen an RV with two separate discharges, sorry for the misimformation earlier. I guess Outback has moved Gilligan to the design department.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


what a hassle at the dump station....you'd have to jump in and move the trailer up 10-15 feet. Imagine the looks you'll get from the guy behind you thinking he is good to go.
[/quote]

My thoughts exactly... "Ah, OK hunny- he's finishing up, and we're next (Baby can be heard in the background, wailing). we'll be on the road soon.....................what a minute, what is he doing?"


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Wow, I've never seen an RV with two separate discharges, sorry for the misimformation earlier. I guess Outback has moved Gilligan to the design department.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


what a hassle at the dump station....you'd have to jump in and move the trailer up 10-15 feet. Imagine the looks you'll get from the guy behind you thinking he is good to go.
[/quote]

My thoughts exactly... "Ah, OK hunny- he's finishing up, and we're next (Baby can be heard in the background, wailing). we'll be on the road soon.....................what a minute, what is he doing?"
[/quote]

Wow!! I thought my windows were rolled up......I guess I was louder than I thought.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> We have two 40 gal grey water tanks, and a 40 gal black....


I don't think so. I have the exact same OB, and the TOTAL grey water capacity is 40 gallons. I have the brochure as a PDF if you're interested.

Below is taken directly from that brochure.

OUTBACK TANK CAPACITIES
LP Capacity: 60 Lbs.
Water Tanks:
Fresh .......................50 Gal.
Grey ........................40 Gal.
Waste ......................40 Gal.
[/quote]

The Keystone web site shows 80 grey Outback Specs
[/quote]

Yup!!


----------

